# What is it?



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

About two weeks ago I noticed some of my mice were developing a red scab and bald patch just behind the head between their ears. At first I thought it may be just fighting - but as it was not all in the same tank i thought it best to take one of my bucks to the vets. They weren't sure what it was - many things were mentioned including ringworm - but the mice don't itch, I've never caught anything also not all cage occupants have it. Anyway to cut a long story short I was given some Surolan ear drops which are anti bacterial and anti fungal to be applied to the affected area twice a day.

When I got home all cages, water bottles and dishes were washed in strong bleach (thoroughly rinsed and dried) and I always wash my hands between each cage with anti bacterial handwash. this combined with the ear drops seems to be doing the trick.

But it doesn't help me figure out what it is that caused it in the first place :? ?? Any body had similar issues?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It sounds most like mites, which might explain why the drops did the trick. Ringworm wouldn't be confined to one area and there wouldn't be any scabs, so I doubt it was that.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm all itchy now!! well the ear drops are also for ear mites so maybe that was it. Now I think I only started having problems when I started using shredded paper from my friends petshop which was stored next to a bale of hay. I have since reverted back to using my original bedding of smartprice kitchen towl.

Is there anything like frontline which I can treat all my mice with? bearing in mind I may have some pregnant does and one is nursing.

(p.s. thank you mousebreeder for answering all my questions all day - you're a star :thumbuo )


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can treat mice with ivermectin, which you can actually buy in Pets at Home now (Beaphar spot-on) or get from the vets. However I don't use this if the mice have mites, I use Bob Martin's mite spray for small animals and this seems to work every time in my experience. It's also a lot cheaper and you can store it for a long time. You can also use tea tree oil diluted in water, and that is safe even on pregnant does. If you have definite mites rather than just treating as a precaution though, I'd use the Bob Martin's. Oh, and yes, hay is famous for bringing in mites so you may well be right!


----------

